# Starcraft 196 vs Ranger 2080MS



## eyes_on (Jun 14, 2007)

I would love to hear your comments


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Two different boats completely. Are you looking at both to buy?


----------



## eyes_on (Jun 14, 2007)

Popspastime said:


> Two different boats completely. Are you looking at both to buy?


i have the starcraft now


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

Those 2 boats aren’t even in the same ballpark. I have a Starweld 20 Pro which is an all welded version of of the fish master 196 and I just sent and checked out a ranger 2080 Angler. (I am also looking to upgrade this year). 
The ranger is 2x plus the cost of a Starcraft and there’s many reasons for that. It’s like comparing a Chevy work truck to a Cadillac Escalade. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Fiberglass and sparkles aren't worth an extra $25k or more to me. I'm sure the Ranger is a hell of a nice boat although I've never had the opportunity to fish from that model. Apples to oranges comparison for the most part I'd say. I like my FM 196. Keeping with my usual MO, I provided zero useful information with this post.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

An 1880 and 196 Fishmaster (which are more comparable IMO) are about the same (55-60) depending on motors, rigging and electronics) you can buy a 2080 for 70 if you look hard enough maybe high 60's. Yes the Ranger is more but if you plan on keeping the boat 10+ years you will see why they cost more when you go to resell it, plus no worries of rotted wood, broken and cracked hulls, loose rivets etc. 

If you have ever been in a Ranger they are a different class of boat in every way.


----------



## eyes_on (Jun 14, 2007)

Thank you to all who responded.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

BTW Pamps in Green Bay has a new 2080MS for 59900 Its in the walleye central classifieds.


----------



## chaddy721 (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm in the same boat in looking. I have a 2100 fishmaster now.its just a tad to big for me and fishing inland lakes.i like the layout of the 1880ms.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

for the big lake???? i wouldnt even look at the ranger but thats just my opinion...
way too low to the water ...seen too many of them getting fished out of the lake cause they got swamped..


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Weird, I never do? "way to many" sounds a bit out of line. I have seen one but it wasn't because of rough water and since you can't sink one and they stay upright you don't have to worry about it going down.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

K gonefishin said:


> Weird, I never do? "way to many" sounds a bit out of line. I have seen one but it wasn't because of rough water and since you can't sink one and they stay upright you don't have to worry about it going down.


I thought the same thing when I read that!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

well, fishing the big lake and that was my main lake, I would not go with a ranger, or any stlye boat other then Deep V


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Didn't see where he said "way to many".. am I miss reading something? Either way the Ranger is for Big Wallets,, and I'm not one. If I were to spen that kind of money it would be on a 2075 Pro V by Lund and have something 10 years down the road. JMO.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

no th


K gonefishin said:


> Weird, I never do? "way to many" sounds a bit out of line. I have seen one but it wasn't because of rough water and since you can't sink one and they stay upright you don't have to worry about it going down.


you are correct,
they don't sink.
but they do get swamped out easily...
ive seen 3 get swamped over the years...
2 were rangers and one tracker
like I said they are a great boat...in my opinion (which is what he asked for), they are not made for the big lake...
way to shallow for me...never said ""way to many""
im with dovans on this one


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Okay he said "too many of them" meaning a decent amount which i find hard to believe.. Lund build a good boat, aside from transom failures, countless stories of 5K repairs for transoms on boats that aren't even 10 years old, same with Crestliner and many others, Wood in boats is bad, not sure why they keep building deck and transoms with wood. I fished in a 2075 in the fall, fished well and ran and rode good, nice rig but wood turns me off. I have had my Ranger 11 years and still looks great and don't have to worry about structural integrity...ever.

I've seen trackers go down too, one claimed the life of 3 good people another transom ripped off in rough water. I've also seen a 30 ft charter go down (completely) by D can with 6 customers aboard it. Just because a boat sits lower to the water doesn't make them less seaworthy, my buddy did swamp a ranger, he bucketed water out and and kept going, can't say 95% of the boats on the lake can do that.

I will also say, you hot dog a ranger and don't know how to drive it you could run into trouble. I've had mine in "OMG" waves 8-10's and have never swamped it. Yes you do have to be careful but if you drive it right you will get home safe everytime.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

IMO the fish master is a safer boat to fish out of on the big lake because of the deep v and higher walls. But this comes with some disadvantages, the wind will effect the fish master more than the ranger. The ranger is heavier and lower to the water making the wind have less effect on the boat. Also being lower to the water makes netting fish easier and making casting and jigging easier to do. Also the ranger is probably going to be a faster boat because it can handle a larger engine. 
As far as rangers getting swamped, I think some people are lumping all ranger models into one category. A ranger 521 is a way different haul than a ranger 621 or the 2080ms. The 521 is a bass boat, but looks very similar to the 621 or 2080, but if you look closer the 621 and 2080 are deep v fiberglass designed for big water, there is a big difference between ranger bass boats and ranger multi species boats. Ranger multi species boats can handle big water, its the ranger bass boats that are a concern on big water. 
I've fish on a 21 foot triton fish hunter, similar to a ranger style deep v on lake Erie and felt safe. I personally own a fish master 196 and bought it because I prefer aluminum deep v and thought it to be a safer boat and was half the price of a ranger.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

like i said im not knocking ranger boats they are great boats i like them
just not on the big lake 
some people like fords some like chevys its all in what ya like 
well 2 out of 3 is too many for my taste... actually 1 is too many but thats me.
and im talkin boats that ive seen get swamped out not that have sunk or flipped or whatever...
all boats are made to get you home safe if you drive any boat RIGHT they will get you there..
but a boat that sits lower in the water is more likely to get swamped doesnt matter who you are or how good you are with it...
things happen you cant contol...
if im on the lake and my motor quits in rough seas the last thing i want to be in is a boat that sits low in the water...
thats exactly what happened to the one guy we went to help ( in a ranger) his motor quit and before he could get his anchor out the bow and get his boat turned into the wind he took a wave over the side ...
it happens 
im glad you like your boat and its been a good boat for you, i hope you get 20 more great years out of it.
he asked opinions and i gave him mine and why.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

The high sides on the Fishmaster do make it more susceptible to wind problems but a little practice and it becomes a non-issue. It can, however, require some creative driving techniques when getting it back on the trailer in a stiff breeze.

I'd rather net a fish out of my 196 than ANY multi-species boat with a rear casting deck. Especially in a good walleye chop.

I've seen two Rangers stick waves and bring a large amount of water on board - both due to operator error. I managed to bring one over the nose of the 196 myself. Can't ever let your guard down when she ain't playing nice.


----------



## eyes_on (Jun 14, 2007)

Thank you gentlemen - this is the discussion i wanted.
I've decided to stay with my 196.


----------



## Fish Commish (Sep 8, 2006)

This picture (2019) shows the main reason I purchased my 2015 Starweld 20 Pro boat from Vics, which is the fully enclosed interior / transom with its 31” deep floor deck-to-gunnel height.

Now why is this configuration good for fishing Lake Erie?

First I’m 67 and getting wobbly on my feet in waves of 2’ or more, so when I’m standing and the boats-a-rocking my butt hits the gunnels first vs my knees and I don’t get thrown overboard as easily! Instead I just sit proudly on the gunnel.

Secondly when a trailing, rogue, wave hits the transom it has never gone over the back as it did in my old low sided tracker (which was callled a Pro Deep V) flooding the cabin floor! Has that happened to any of you in 5’ seas. Now, some will say, always check and make sure your sump pump is operational but my wife said,”its time for a SAFER boat!” And who am I to argue as she’s always right!

Now I’m not bashing rangers or tracker boat just giving you my main reasoning for purchasing the Starweld 20 Pro!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Fish Commish said:


> View attachment 294593
> 
> 
> This picture (2019) shows the main reason I purchased my 2015 Starweld 20 Pro boat from Vics, which is the fully enclosed interior / transom with its 31” deep floor deck-to-gunnel height.
> ...


That's really nice!


----------



## Fish Commish (Sep 8, 2006)

Shad Rap said:


> That's really nice!


Now its not as nice and as well appointed as a ranger, it certainly does fish well and cost half of what a ranger cost. Wind has beeen a problem vertical jigging the Detroit River, hard sometimes to control the drift, but only do that for two weeks a year. Light weight makes it also easy to tow, and 1500 dry weight? If your in the market at least check them out.


----------



## SJB (Mar 22, 2017)

Fish Commish - I will say, in every boat, there are tradeoffs. In your particular situation, you found your key areas (high sides for stability), and the tradeoff the boat is more affected by wind. Looks like a nice rig and works for you. 

Until someone is buying the boat for one of us, we all make our tradeoffs.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Fish Commish said:


> View attachment 294593
> 
> 
> This picture (2019) shows the main reason I purchased my 2015 Starweld 20 Pro boat from Vics, which is the fully enclosed interior / transom with its 31” deep floor deck-to-gunnel height.
> ...


MORE PICS!!!


----------



## Fish Commish (Sep 8, 2006)

View attachment 299765

Starweld pictures


----------



## Fish Commish (Sep 8, 2006)

Starweld large livewell (we bleed the fish so technically it is a death well)


----------



## Fish Commish (Sep 8, 2006)

Saugeye Tom said:


> MORE PICS!!![/QUOTE
> ​


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Fish Commish said:


>


lol of the boat!!


----------

